# Tsatsouline - is everything Systema?



## Zitterbacke

Hello,

Recently I read some books by Pavel Tsatsouline due to my interest in bodyweight workouts. The most interesting book to me is "The Naked Warrior" (in which Tsatsouline describes ways to improve one's maximal strength by means of special squats and pushups).

What is your experience with Tsatsouline's books? 
Do you favour a book, an exercise?
Do you think that everything is applicable to a Systema-ist? (I remember 2-knuckle pushups for optimal wrist stability or full body tension and antagonistic tension even though not necessary)?

Greets


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Kettlebells-gotta love 'em!  Can't figure out how they went out of style in America.  Got about 3 or 4 of Pavel's books, but the ones on Kettlebells and PTTP are his best, IMHO.


----------



## NYCRonin

I also have read a number of Pavels books - havent seen the Naked Warrior yet - and also a kettlebell tape - love the k-bell ( and the c-bell) - BUT - Pavels training protocalls are not the same, exactly; as what VV outlined when asked about k-bell training. Its a subject that has been covered extensively in the forums of Vasilieve and Sennot - and dont want to chew up bandwidth here covering it.

One of my friends from England is a pavel 'certified' k-bell instructor..and I was with him as Vladimir discussed the subject with us...the breathing is different mostly..and you can find full details on the mentioned sites.
The k-bell lost its positon as a training methodology as the variable plate loaded bar and dumbell came into favor (In the early-mid 190's) -- a k-bells weight is set - and you will spend a good bit to have a full set of 2 of each weight available but an decent olympic weight set is much cheaper. America also got into the 'olympic' style movements around that time - and retain that whole school of thought to this day. The marketing by Weider, Lurie and the Hoffman camps -- along with Alinko, made this very easy to purchase and own.

Now - as far as the question "Is everything Systema" goes...I am reminded of a quote from The Book Of 5 Rings by Musashi..."When you come to see 'The Way' broadly..you will see it in everything". 

I leave you to ponder that.


----------



## Jackal

I loved "Power to the People", and nearly doubled the amount that I could lift while halving the effort. All achieved through mindset and visualizations inspired by the book & video. I've altered some of the breathing methods he advocates though, because I feel some of it does conflict with my Systema training. The way he caps off his breathing in order to stabilize the trunk with intra-abdominal pressure...I just don't think that's really healthy. We use similar methods to stabilize the trunk (using the pneumatic pressure in the lungs) but still allowing the breath to cycle while maintaining the pressure. Similar result but without the blood pressure spike.

Same with his K-bell book & video. I've made great advancements with it but had to make some changes in breathing and structure to suit my tastes and training mindset.

Great stuff overall.


----------



## Blotan Hunka

Let me revive this thread.

Ive just picked up "The Naked Warrior" and "power to the people". Anybody here done any of Pavels workouts? Results? and if you did, what exactly is the routine. I see a lot of writing but very little explanation regarding weight, reps, sets etc.


----------



## SeanKerby

I too had the same problem. Naked Warrior is for those of us who dont have the benefit of weights because of deployments or working in the field. To sum up Naked Warrior...Do pushups and squats. Work different variations of those exercises and you'll be a stud in no time. It's all about "greasing the groove" Do an exercise enough and you'll be able to do them more often, easier. To build pullups, DO pullups etc....The key is small reps over a period of time, say a day. Do 3 pullups, 5 times a day. Soon you'll be doing 10 pulls with no problem. WHich reminds me, gotta do some pulls!!!


----------



## Carol

Interesting.  I'm not a Systema player but these sound like _very _good books.


----------



## SeanKerby

I should have elaborated. Pavel's books have NOTHING to do with Systema. He does say that's where he got his start, with Spetz, as an instructor of sorts. To my knowledge he has nothing to do with Ryabko or Vasiliev. They are good books though.


----------



## NYCRonin

No, Pavel is not really systema - but certain ideas hold a connection to Systema.
I had a student once who was trained as a member of the outlying places of the old Soviet Union.
They taught him some H2H but also - how to 'be flexible in thinking and moving' - what the man learned made him an excellent student....I belive he is still involved in NYC Systema community....(are you, Serge?).
*****

That said - Pavels physical culture concepts have a connection to opening the body and movement - not exactly Systema - but, as one of Vlad's long term NYC frinds and students - I can say, without any doubt - that Vlad likes the guy...'we' just do things a tweeking bit differently for physical culture.

Pavel's work has been studied by my peers and seniors for another look into Russian physical culture - a very intersting study  - for ALL those who are curious about movement, strength and what humans are capable of.


----------



## RachelK

Couple of your students have popped up at Fighthouse, Rob, and they train regularly with us. Though Sergei is a pretty common name so could be a different person. Anyway it's a pleasure training with those guys and I am glad they can make it to the our evening classes.
Best wishes,
Rachel


----------



## NYCRonin

Very nice, Rachel.

I am glad they found a good home.
****
BTW - for the reader, Fight House has become as I once predicted a few years ago - the NYC source for dependable Systema training and contact with the whole lexicon of travelers, visitors and the names familiar to those that have been into Systema awhile. Good place to look into when a Systema interested person visits NYC. You might enjoy such a visit.
*****

As always - Rachel - my best to you and the community at FightHouse. 
Eventually, I will visit again....that sudden and un-announced wanderer - to see whats going on.

Edgar and Peggy - and who your group has evolved - maybe once again to cross hands with those of my original Systema group that were smart enough to take my suggestion to study there, to heart.

Eventually....I will return - when my living of my life allows such freedom of personal choice.

Until then -please, say hello to Edgar and Peggy and those who were once bold enough to come to a public park in Brooklyn - in all times and weather conditions - train  -share and have some fun..share our lives, together.

See ya along 'The Way' - eventually.

Namaste - and keep going!

Rob


----------



## SeanKerby

Rob...

James Williams talked about a big Rikers guard taking some real world hard hits from Mischa a few years back. Your the same Rob right? If so, nice to "meet" you!!!


----------



## NYCRonin

Yeah, I am the happy idiot that James spoke about.

James is your teacher?
Lucky man.
*****
IF I ever could afford a sword forged by him..powdered steel folded again and again - a treasure for many generations to come.

James  - is a very good guide, TRUST ME.

The 'heet-s" took from Misha were like getting hit by a freight train - the only reason I could find a place to return to being 'semi-normal'...was because I already got heet by Vlad.

Misha  - like Vlad  -are very delicate in the heet's...and sometimes a person needs to get a brick to the brain - to learn.
To learn.

To...learn - that as efficient as one might be in self protection methods - the skillz mean really little.

I can walk Rikers - or the nastiest of NYC - and KNOW i WILL GET HOME.
i ALSO KNOW THAT  - life, real time living..is a come what may situation.

I know this as a core reality.

And if the cold wind takes me, one-day - most probably in a moment of passion to help someone...well, that is OK also. Sure as S**T I will not go into that good night quietly.
And neither should Any student and devotee of THE WAY.

The Way is a damn blessing  -and sometimes a curse..regardless of a seekers chosen method.

Say hello to James and tell him - Rob Green sends best wishes to him.
He is one of the best of the old school.


----------



## SeanKerby

Rob
I will tell James you said Hello. He's definitely more than just a teacher, he's a friend. He has very good things to say of you also. I tell your "story" to my Marines when I bring up Systema or I show them some of James' other work.

I took some shots along those lines for a dvd we did. I had to know that they would work.

As for getting 'heet' by Vlad, I still "feel" the bruise he gave me in 2003.


----------



## NYCRonin

Peace and love extended to ya!
I 'understand' what you are writing about.,

Old farts such as myself - or James - (He might laugh at the term) - I kinda feel that the dinosaurs  have their time and place in cyber-space....and we are (too soon) to shuffle down the mortal coil. 

Forums, DVD's - the whole buffet of MA, ... is easily found. Ground and pound or be profound  -- in the mix, we do our trix...to get ourselves back home.

I feel a certain pride that James even mentions me.
*****
Work with him- he is a fine guide - one foot in the past - one in reality present...with eye's facing the future, unafraid of what comes down the road,
Please tell him that I said hello.


----------



## RachelK

> As always - Rachel - my best to you and the community at FightHouse.
> Eventually, I will visit again....that sudden and un-announced wanderer - to see whats going on.
> 
> Edgar and Peggy - and who your group has evolved - maybe once again to cross hands with those of my original Systema group that were smart enough to take my suggestion to study there, to heart.
> 
> Eventually....I will return - when my living of my life allows such freedom of personal choice.
> 
> Until then -please, say hello to Edgar and Peggy and those who were once bold enough to come to a public park in Brooklyn - in all times and weather conditions - train -share and have some fun..share our lives, together.
> 
> See ya along 'The Way' - eventually.


Thanks for the kind thoughts, Rob. I think your predictions were accurate. Systema at Fighthouse has come a long way from the small classes of half-dozen students when I first started training there. Occassionally, only 1 student would show up and have a de-facto private lesson. That would never happen nowadays! Now we have 10-20 students per class, four instructors, and two satellite locations in Brooklyn and Long Island. We'll be hosting Konstantin Komarov in November and I think Vlad's returning in June 2008. Visitors are always welcome, you can find directions at www.fighthouse.com

I will extend your greetings to your two students and Edgar and Peggy - we all look forward to seeing you again when your schedule permits.

All the best,
Rachel


----------

